# Recharging a TMN Broadband USB modem



## mark1138 (Mar 19, 2011)

I purchased a TMN dongle to access the internet temporarily. I'm running out of minutes, and can't figure out how to recharge it. Can anyone help?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

You do it at the multibanco machine (you need a Portuguese bank card)

Go to:

Pagamentos e outros servicios

Telemoveis

TMN carragamento cartoes

Then you need the number associated with the dongle which comes on a card in the box.

Alternatively, I think you can do it if you go into a PT shop

B


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

...and you can do it on line if you have Portuguese internet banking


----------



## mark1138 (Mar 19, 2011)

Great, thanks for the explanation. Hopefully I'll be getting a bank account soon. I ended up going to a "The Phone Shop" and recharging it there.


----------

